# Termite/Rats Attic and Crawl Space Vents



## connor016 (Jan 19, 2012)

I bought an older house and have had some problems with rats recently. I noticed my attic and crawl space vents have lots of gaps. I am going to fix these with wire mesh to keep out the rodents but was wondering if people ever use screen after the wire mesh to prevent bugs/termites or if this would prevent air flow? 

I see termite damage in both my crawl space and attic but nothing seems active so it could have been from past infestations (house is from the 20s). I want to do everything I can to prevent further infestations and damage.


----------



## joecaption (Nov 30, 2011)

Termites come in from under ground so no, screens will do 0 good. But you do need to get this house inspected ASAP. Any pest control company can check out the whole thing for free.
Do you even know what to look for when it comes to Termites? There living inside the wood and when they travel out side of the wood they have to make mud tunnels.
If there all the way up into the attic your in deep dodo. It would have taken them at least 20 years to have been able to have eaten there way that high. 
I would be loading up that crawl space and attic with glue traps and Decon.
A rat population can double every 30 days.


----------



## connor016 (Jan 19, 2012)

Thanks for the info, although there are different types of termites. You are referring to subterranean termites but drywood termites can fly which is why I am wondering if screens would help prevent entry. I have a termite inspection scheduled for this Monday so they should help clear things up but I am going though the attic and crawl space tomorrow to put up wire cloth on the vents and was curious if I should put in screens.


----------



## PAbugman (Jun 29, 2010)

I have no experience with drywood termites as they are not in the east. Might be good to check with agricultural agents and county extension offices. Here in Pa. we have Penn State extension offices in each county and I’ve used them for identifying odd insects. I do agree that preventing air flow can bring a whole other set of issues including mold/mildew. Continue learning.


----------



## timj (Jan 30, 2012)

Make sure your entire house is well sealed. Even after getting rid of these creatures they can get back in easily. Nuisance creatures can be a pain and take a while to get rid of, as I've experienced well during time with an Albany pest control company. Good luck!


----------

